

NBC wrongly uses geospatial data and makes the whole of Australia on fire - sjg
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/american-network-nbc-publishes-map-suggesting-the-whole-of-australia-is-on-fire/story-fnii5s3y-1226746193315

======
jussij
NBC are just ahead of their time. The PM of Australia considers one of the
worst fires, occurring at one of the earliest times in the fire season,
totally unrelated to climate change.

He considers it as nothing more that part of the Australian fire season.

But the true reality is, in the last decade Australia has experienced four or
five of the worst fire events in the countries history.

So is that enough to scare the country into action? No.

But give it a decade or two and that fire map may well turn out to be factual.

We are only into early/late spring and NSW is well and truly on fire. Summer
is still months away and if the heat continues to rise and the rain continues
to go missing, only god can help us!

Our PM will most certainly not be in a position to help. For him he sees it as
just another God delivered natural event.

